# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی درباره دیپلم مجدد

## politician

سلام من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و96کنکورتجربی میدم باتوجه به این که اگه تاثیرمعدل قطعی باشه زیست در کنکوربرام100درصدمحاسبه میشه وسوالات نهایی زیست به گردپای کنکورهم نمیرسن وطبیعتابه ضررمه میخواستم ببینم کی بایدثبت نام کنم؟و برگه معافیت تحصیلی همون موقع بایدبهشون بدی ونمیشه بعدکه پیام نورمعافیت داد برگه روبرد؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

باید مشکل خدمتی نداشته باشی

----------


## politician

> باید مشکل خدمتی نداشته باشی


پیام نورثبت نام میکنم

----------


## politician

کسی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

شهریور و دی فرصت داری دیپلم مجددت بگیری
برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن انتخاب واحد کن تا برات معافیت تحصیلی صادر شه

----------


## politician

> شهریور و دی فرصت داری دیپلم مجددت بگیری
> برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن انتخاب واحد کن تا برات معافیت تحصیلی صادر شه


  خب ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد کی هست؟کی بایدپیام نورثبت نام کنم ؟ثبت نام بدون کنکورش فک کنم زودترباشه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> خب ثبت نام دیپلم مجدد کی هست؟کی بایدپیام نورثبت نام کنم ؟ثبت نام بدون کنکورش فک کنم زودترباشه


برای دیپلم مجدد: باید بری اموزش پرورش ناحیه ازش دیپلمت صادر شده بعد معرفیت میکنن به مدارس بزرگسالان
ثبت نام برای پیام نور: زمان انتخاب رشته ثبت نام بدون کنکور میاد اخر شهریور میری برای ثبت نام بعدم   انتخاب ترم یک خودشون انتخاب میکنن یه چهارصد تومنه تا پنج سالم برای شما معافیت تحصیلی صادر میکنن

----------


## jelve

سلام من هم دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی ۹۶ بدم.
برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد اقدام کردم.
مدرسه بزرگسالان..
گفتن شما باید ۳۶ واحد پاس کنی که ۸ واحد رو توی تابستون به شما میدن و انتخاب واحدتون سقف مشخصی داره و تا خرداد سال بعد تازه میتونید سوم رو تموم کنید. از تا بستون ۹۶ تازه پیش دانشگاهیتون شروع میشه. این نمره هارو بهمن ۹۵ برای ثبتنام کنکور میخوام. چیکار میشه کرد؟ به شما چی گفتن؟
اگر اطالاعاتی دارین با ما هم در میون بذارید لطفا 
  @pouyasadeghi   @politician   @Dr.bahtiyar

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

36 واحد؟ چه خبره؟ زیست یک و دو و زمین. همین!

----------


## politician

> 36 واحد؟ چه خبره؟ زیست یک و دو و زمین. همین!


ثبت نام وزمان امتحاناش کی هست؟مثلامیشه شهریورزیست امتحان بدم وزمین بعدا؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

مرداد ماه برین ثبت نام کنین. بلی میتونین در چند نوبت امتحان بدین.

----------


## politician

> مرداد ماه برین ثبت نام کنین. بلی میتونین در چند نوبت امتحان بدین.


الان اگه مردادبرم ثبت نام کنم باتوجه به این که دانشگاه ثبت نام نکردم برگه معافیت نمیخوان؟بعدیه جاخوندم که سازمان سنجش نمرات تطبیقی تاثیرنمیده واقعیت داره؟

----------


## jelve

> مرداد ماه برین ثبت نام کنین. بلی میتونین در چند نوبت امتحان بدین.


شما این اطلاعات رو از کجا پرسیدین؟من از مدرسه ای پرسیدم که مسوول ارائه دیپلم مجدده

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## politician

> شما این اطلاعات رو از کجا پرسیدین؟من از مدرسه ای پرسیدم که مسوول ارائه دیپلم مجدده
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


الان شماکی ثبت نام کردین؟نمرات تطبیقی براسنجش ارسال میشه؟چون اگه ارسال نشه دیپ مجدد به مفتش هم نمی ارزه

----------


## jelve

> الان شماکی ثبت نام کردین؟نمرات تطبیقی براسنجش ارسال میشه؟چون اگه ارسال نشه دیپ مجدد به مفتش هم نمی ارزه


هنوز ثبتنام نکردم و اطلاعی ندارم

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

تطبیقی ارسال نمیشه.

----------


## jelve

> تطبیقی ارسال نمیشه.


منظور از نمرات تطبیقی چیه؟ و اگر ارسال نشه چه اتفاقی میفته؟

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## مرتضے

سلام بچه ها ... خواهش میکنم اگه اطلاع دارید جواب منو بدین خیلی مهمه و ذهنم رو مشغول کرده ... من برای دیپلم مجدد (تجربی) اقدام کردم در خرداد ماه امسال اما فقط یکیشونو رفتم سر جلسه و بقیه رو غایبی کردم ... به دلایلی نمیخام دیگه برم دنبالش .. ایا میشه با همون دیپلم قبلیم (دیپلم ریاضی) ادامه تحصیل بدم یا باید حتما اون دیپلم مجدد (تجربی)رو بگیرم ایا با گرفتن دیپلم مجدد یا اقدام برای گرفتنش و ثبت نام در بزرگسالان دیپلم اول باطل میشه و دیگه  به دردی نمیخوره ؟؟ ... اگه گکنکور بدم فردا برای گرفتن تاییدیه تحصیلی و ریز نمرات مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد؟؟

----------

